# Hello from Georgia! Anyone want to buy a farm so I can say "Hello from FL"?



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and good luck selling!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------

